# Post Office Coin Bank



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

I was lucky enough to pick up several post office box doors that are in really good shape. I am wanting to make several coin banks.

Do any of you happen to have plans for making coin boxes using post office box doors? Is so please either post a reply or PM me.

Thanks

Jmoo
Learning as I go.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You'll see one example of a photo shoot of construction and an explanation here:

Coin Bank Plan for Post Office Box Door


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That web site offers a nice plan for a nice little bank.
Here's another that makes a mail truck bank. Free download of the plan only.
Solid Brass Mailbox Door and FREE Mail Truck Bank Plan! - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Gene


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have made lot's of them When they took out the door's We could buy them for $2.00 apiece All you could get Bought lot' of them All i did was make a box with the frount left open for the door to fit Leve room around the door to make it look right Cut a coin slot in the top with drill bit Or any other way you can do it Your tool's ?? Also make sure that you write down the combo before you close it Or you will have to break the glass to get it open I used a wire wheele on grinder to polish them up Some had the egale on them Those were older With 2 wheel's to open I used to get the bigger one's also for packages Those were nice also You can change the combo with the little screws on the 3 flat plat's Make sure when the pin fall in the slot Look at the letter if iinbetween the letter Note that


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jmoo

I will say you don't need the plans or the brass to make a bank,it's just a small box  that you can make easy  here's one that I made ,see below..
fun stuff with or without the router 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...m-oak-park-com-september-2006-contest-812.jpg

=======



jmoo said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up several post office box doors that are in really good shape. I am wanting to make several coin banks.
> 
> Do any of you happen to have plans for making coin boxes using post office box doors? Is so please either post a reply or PM me.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the sites and the information. I will see what I come up with this weekend.

Thanks again


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Check out this site for the coin slots.
Gary

Meisel Hardware Specialties


----------

